# Vortex Binoculars



## pruidoug (Jul 10, 2006)

Nicely stated Travis. 

I agree with everything you have said and I support everything you said as well.

I'm sure Vortex will be one of those brands that everyone eventually tries for themselves and makes thier own judgement based soley upon their experience.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

fell in love with them as soon as I placed them to my eyes.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

by the way Travis I am glad you missed the ATA show,,,I used your pass


----------



## fasst (Oct 1, 2004)

rodney482 said:


> by the way Travis I am glad you missed the ATA show,,,I used your pass


LOL...glad it went to use. I made it last year, and will try next year (even thought it is in Indy again)


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

fasst said:


> LOL...glad it went to use. I made it last year, and will try next year (even thought it is in Indy again)


I represented you well,, you made some new friends:wink:


----------



## fasst (Oct 1, 2004)

rodney482 said:


> I represented you well,, you made some new friends:wink:


LOL....hope you paid all my bills, and you can PM me for my address for all the free stuff folks were gonna send me.....


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

fasst said:


> LOL....hope you paid all my bills, and you can PM me for my address for all the free stuff folks were gonna send me.....


There was this one really hot girl there,,she was at the Magnus booth,,She was a little confused but dont worry I took care of it.......:darkbeer:

once you read this feel free to use your power to delete....lol


----------



## VorTexan (Jan 8, 2005)

Thanks fasst.

I had a similar situation. I tried a pair (had Bushnell Legends) and when I SAW how a pair that retailed at half compared I was literally sold on the company. Since then I was so impressed I bought it,,,,,well not yet but they are excellent folks to deal with that's for sure.


----------



## powerpoint9 (Jul 6, 2007)

I looked through a lot glass within my price range before I settle on the Diamondbacks.

Now every time I'm around a hunter of any sort I break out my binos. The first question: where so they sell these? the second: how much are they?

I try to explain that Diamondbacks are not even close to the top of the line Vortex. 

So far I've sold three to four guys on them.


----------



## deerhunter81 (Nov 30, 2007)

I just bought some vipers from rodney 482....so I hope they are a good as everyone says!!!! Or I might:BangHead::BangHead::BangHead:.....:wink:


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

deerhunter81 said:


> I just bought some vipers from rodney 482....so I hope they are a good as everyone says!!!! Or I might:BangHead::BangHead::BangHead:.....:wink:


they will be better than you expected

I used to be a Swarovski only user!!!!


----------



## Jayhawk (Nov 1, 2004)

I am right there with Durocab.

Liked them so much I decided to startselling them because I beleived that the value you are getting for your $ is the best out there.

Some people get so caught up in the high end binos, but not everyone can afford them. vortex bridges that gap with an outstanding product at a great value that is affordable.

The difference in the high end vortgex and other big name brands is small in quality and very large in price. That price difference usually does not equate to the optical difference. 

any questions? Let myself or Durocab know and we can help you out!

Ron


----------



## headofahessian (Jan 9, 2007)

Love my vortex's Jayhawk was awesome to deal with!


----------



## deerhunter81 (Nov 30, 2007)

rodney482 said:


> they will be better than you expected
> 
> I used to be a Swarovski only user!!!!


I trust you....you seem to be a straight shooter.:wink:


----------



## mtl-biker (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi folks

I want to know if its possible to know if i have a seller in my area.I'm from Quebec,Canada and i'm very interested to bought one.By the way if i could bought from a seller here in the forum my postal code is j0n-1h0 for the shipping price

Excuse if i made some mistake when i wrote my english was not perfect like my french lolll

Thanks
Mario


----------



## Jayhawk (Nov 1, 2004)

mtl-biker said:


> Hi folks
> 
> I want to know if its possible to know if i have a seller in my area.I'm from Quebec,Canada and i'm very interested to bought one.By the way if i could bought from a seller here in the forum my postal code is j0n-1h0 for the shipping price
> 
> ...


Let me know what you want. I ship to Canada alot. I pay part of the shipping and it is built into my website.

Let me know how I can help you.

Thanks

Ron


----------



## antarcher (Aug 22, 2005)

Here's my spin on Vortex. I am not a staff shooter or anything like that, but I do like them. I have owned Tasco's, Barska, Nikon Monarch's and Carson's, in that order. I then looked through a friends Vortex Stokes in 8x42 and bought a pair straight up. These were super clear, light and compact for a full sized bino. 

My use for them was mainly for hunting and glassing at longer ranges and though very effective, I sought the higher magnification of 10 power. I got the 10 power Stokes and was not as impressed by them as I was by the 8power. I feel that due to the small body that perhaps the prisms are too small and the filed of view shrunk dramatically to my eye. This is not to say that they were not super bright and clear, but I wanted a larger field of view. I then swapped them back for a pair of Razors and now my search is over as the Razors have just as much clarity and brightness as the stokes, but with a larger filed of view. 

I have looked through Diamondbacks and the new Fury's and these are also unreal for the price. Two of my friends have recently bought the Fury's and my died in the wool Monarch using mate has now just ordered his own air of Razor's after looking through mine. He was always of a mind to spend up big but now feels he doesn't have to, just as I did. I really do think that you get more bang for your buck with the Vortex range and their waranty for me was also a big selling point


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

I think that the vortex bino's are among the finest and clearest bino's I have ever used!


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

*Vortex bino's for 3D. what one is right for the application?*

I suggest the viper vortex bino's for 3D! what would others suggest?


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

viperarcher said:


> I suggest the viper vortex bino's for 3D! what would others suggest?


8.5x50 work great!

also the 8x42 will get the job done and are more compact than the 50's


----------



## mtl-biker (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi

Now what models from the viper and the razor and what size was good for all.Hunting deer ,moose,turkey and 3D.I want to spend my money one time in a good pair of binocular, because i have a lot to bought this season.Thanks for your help

Mario


----------



## deerhunter81 (Nov 30, 2007)

rodney482 said:


> 8.5x50 work great!
> 
> also the 8x42 will get the job done and are more compact than the 50's


3d is what I plan to use them for....also hunting


----------



## raymonmarin (Oct 20, 2007)

10x50 Razors are unbelievable love them


----------



## fasst (Oct 1, 2004)

mtl-biker said:


> Hi
> 
> Now what models from the viper and the razor and what size was good for all.Hunting deer ,moose,turkey and 3D.I want to spend my money one time in a good pair of binocular, because i have a lot to bought this season.Thanks for your help
> 
> Mario


Mario....I shoot ASA and use 10x42's They work great for hutning as well.


----------



## mtl-biker (Oct 3, 2007)

Jayhawk said:


> Let me know what you want. I ship to Canada alot. I pay part of the shipping and it is built into my website.
> 
> Let me know how I can help you.
> 
> ...


Hi Ron

Now what models from the viper and the razor and what size was good for all.Hunting deer ,moose,turkey and 3D.I want to spend my money one time in a good pair of binocular, because i have a lot to bought this season.Thanks for your help

Mario


----------



## mtl-biker (Oct 3, 2007)

fasst said:


> Mario....I shoot ASA and use 10x42's They work great for hutning as well.



What is ASA ???

Mario


----------



## macatac (Jul 16, 2006)

I was on the fence about which pair of Vortex to get. Being lucky enough to be on staff, I called and spoke with Tim and he sent me all of the models I was thinking about for a side-by-side comparison. I was blown away. 

So, I get a package from Brown with the Viper 8x42's, the Viper 8.5x50's, and the Fury 8x42's. I also own the Sidewinder 10x42's. The Vipers were easily the clearest and brightest out of the 4, with the 50's being a tad brighter than the 42's, as expected. However, I really, really liked the feel of the Viper 8x42's. They just seemed to fit me. The Fury's were nice to look through, almost as nice as the Vipers, but to me they felt less solid. Not to say they felt cheap, the Fury's just did not feel as nice as the Vipers to me. So, I sent back the Fury's and the Viper 50's and kept the 8x42's. Just some great glass.

As for the Sidewinders, now called the Diamondbacks, I still think they are an amazing pair of bino's, without considering the price. Then, you look at a price of just over $200, and they get even better. For the money, the Diamondbacks are hard to beat. In bright conditions, they compare to the Vipers, with a little different color. However, the Vipers do shine as the light gets low, like searching for the 10 ring on a black bear in the shade, or holding out until last light in the deer woods. 

macatac

disclaimer: As stated earlier, I am on the Vortex Field Staff.


----------



## Jayhawk (Nov 1, 2004)

mtl-biker said:


> Hi Ron
> 
> Now what models from the viper and the razor and what size was good for all.Hunting deer ,moose,turkey and 3D.I want to spend my money one time in a good pair of binocular, because i have a lot to bought this season.Thanks for your help
> 
> Mario


For all around and shooting 3-d that does not have a bino power limit, I would go with a 10x bino.

Your budget will determine whether or not to go with the 42 mm or a 50 mm model since both models come in both sizes. 

10x50 Viper or a 10x42 Razor would be my choice. 50mm Razors are pretty large to me.

Let me know if you have more questions I can help you with.

thanks

Ron


----------



## RyanH (Sep 27, 2004)

I love the! I have the vultures! Looking to upgrade soon!


----------

